# Google Translator



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

If you are a little short of Spanish and have an iphone, if you download the app Google Tranlator you can actually speak words into the phone and it translates them into Spanish. It will also speak them back to you.

I have been playing with it, and so far it seems to be quite accurate ... useful for those occasions when your mind goes completely blank .... which is quite often with me.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Excellent idea I'll download it myself nice one


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> If you are a little short of Spanish and have an iphone, if you download the app Google Tranlator you can actually speak words into the phone and it translates them into Spanish. It will also speak them back to you.
> 
> I have been playing with it, and so far it seems to be quite accurate ... useful for those occasions when your mind goes completely blank .... which is quite often with me.


one of my students has that on his phone - he has tried to 'cheat' on his homework with it - sometimes with hilarious results


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

*niah*



xabiachica said:


> one of my students has that on his phone - he has tried to 'cheat' on his homework with it - sometimes with hilarious results


my nieghbour's son was trying to demonstrate this app for us.... and it didn't go well.
He said, in Spanish, " My mother would like to show you the place where she planted her cherry tree"

what came out was

" My mother would like to show you the place where she lost her cherry"

I choked on my drink, my wife spent the next 15 minutes staring at the ceiling and trying not to laugh


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> my nieghbour's son was trying to demonstrate this app for us.... and it didn't go well.
> He said, in Spanish, " My mother would like to show you the place where she planted her cherry tree"
> 
> what came out was
> ...


Shouldn't this be in the HaHa thread


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Hepa said:


> Shouldn't this be in the HaHa thread


I probably shouldn't have posted it in the 1st place.........


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> I probably shouldn't have posted it in the 1st place.........



Geroff, I found it funny!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I have to admit the first time I tried it I had it the wrong way around, i.e. translate Spanish to English.

I said "Hello" and it said "Anal" to me 

It may be right .... I do rabbit on sometimes!


----------

